# صلاة شكر...



## raneen4 (17 أبريل 2012)

احبائي واخوتي بالمسيح,
لقد وضع الرب على قلبي أن اكتب صلاة .. ليست صلاة لهدف طلبة .. بل صلاة شكر للرب .. نحن نطلب الكثير من الرب هنالك استجابات سريعة واخرى ربما تاخذ وقتا بحسب قصد الرب ومشيئته وهدفه لحياة كل فرد منا.. ربما قسم منا ينسى صلاة الشكر للرب ... 

يا رب .. الهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح.. 
أشكرك يا رب على كل نعمك التي انعمت بها علينا دون ان نستحقها نحن الخطاة .. 
اعطيتنا الحياة الابدية مجانا فدفعت ثمنها دمك الكريم على الصليب ..
أشكرك يا رب على كل شيء ... اجعلني يا رب ارى نعمك والتي افهمها كانها امورا بسيطة يأخذها كل شخص بالحياة .. دعني ارى انها نعم من عندك .. افتح عيني فاشكرك عليها ايها المخلص .. اشكرك على سقف المنزل الذي يأويني .. اشكرك على الطعام اليومي .. أشكرك على السرير وعلى الوسادة التي اضع رأسي عليها ليلا .. اشكرك على الماء والملابس والعمل وعلى أهل بيتي .. أشكرك يا رب على هذه النعم الكثيرة التي انعمت بها علي .. أشكرك يا رب على كل يوم جديد تعطيني اياه .. أشكرك على الجسد والعقل السليم ... 
أشكرك يا رب لجعلي انطق واسبح اسمك القدوس ... 

اجعل يا رب كل شخص يرى نعمك في حياته ويشكرك على هذه النعم الكثيرة التي لم نفعل شيئا لنستحقها ... بل هي من فيض محبتك لنا ايها القدوس يا منبع كل قداسة ... اجعل كل شخص يسبح اسمك ايها الرب الاله القوي القادر على كل شيء .. الاله المحب ..أشكرك يا رب على محبتك لي .. أشكرك على الصلب والقيامة وعلى الحياة الابدية ..

شكرا يا يسوع ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2012)

*اشكرك يا رب على اختى رنين و على صلاتها الجميله التى ذكرتنى انى دائما يجب اشكرك*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2012)

أشكرك ياااارب علي كل شئ
ميرسي كتييييييييييير
صلاه جمييله
ربنا يكون معك
​


----------

